# Canister filter for 10 gallon?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I was looking for a canister filter for my 10 gallon and the only one I like is the Eheim ecco 2232. Would this be ok? or would it really cause too much turbulence in my tank? Thanks, Eric.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The classic is very nice I have a 2213 on my 10g full blast. Fish are fine and so are the plants. The fish are microrasbora too and they can stand the current.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

New Eheim Classic 2211 would fit nicely. Smallest Eheim Classic yet powerful.

http://213.61.31.12/eheim//_DBimages/11430333457351483_mitVerp.jpg


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

You can't find the Eheim 2211 in the USA anymore. I can't seem to find any. Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Erirku said:


> I was looking for a canister filter for my 10 gallon and the only one I like is the Eheim ecco 2232. Would this be ok? or would it really cause too much turbulence in my tank? Thanks, Eric.


The ecco has adjustable flow anyway so you should be fine.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't used it or read anything about it, but here's an interesting new cannister filter. It might be OK on your 10g. It's made my Tom Aquarium Products. It's the RAPIDS MINI CANISTER FILTER C-80. Go to the products section. In the filters/filter media section; click on Rapids cannister to see it. Welcome to Tom Aquarium and Pet Products, Inc.

Big Al's has it on sale for $22.99: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si2074670/cl0/tomrapidminicanisterfilterc80

TFP is another place that sells it but it's out of stock right now. Aquarium | Canister Filters | Rapids Canister Filter C-80 - Up to 20 gal. - TQ0031 - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

house, how low can you adjust the flow?


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the tom rapids canister filter on my 10 gallon. My overall impression of the unit is positive; it is really small, very inexpensive, super quiet (more quiet than my intank whisper filter, and aquaclear HOB), comes with hanger, spray bar and media. I changed the mech/chemical pad that came with it for foam blocks. I would recommend the unit if the following doesnt bother you. 
1) the quality of the tubing is really low, but can be changes with any 3/8" id hose
2) The unit passes water through the biological section before the mechnical filters - not quite the norm.
3)The flow is only 80 gph, so on a ten gallon it is fine but it is rated for a 20 g which is way to large for this little canister.
4) last and the biggest kicker, the intake does not have a valve to stop the water during cleaning, instead it is on the output side and i cant figure out if this is a manuf. mistake. This can be fixed by installing a valve inline.
If you can live with this, the filter is actually a really good filter for a low fish load 10 gallon tank.
I think the ZooMed 501 doesnt have these issues but it also is quite a bit more in price.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I've got a Tom rapid mini canister filter hooked up to a 5.5 gallon and it's working great. However, I did have issues with the craftsmanship. The piece that screws onto the clear outtake is really fragile and can be easily broken when you put it on. This happened to me when i first tried setting it up. It took me a long while to figure out that what was 2 pieces, was actually supposed to be 1. When I e-mailed the manufacturer though they quickly sent me another canister filter.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

With a Tom's/Zoo Med 501 on a 10 gallon, you might be under-filtering your tank. When faced with this same decision about 6 weeks ago, I bought a Fluval 104 from Kensfish.com ($37) for my 10 gallon. And it's been great so far. I haven't cleaned it yet though.

DJ


----------

